
Yak Tack – remember words with spaced repetition - yaktack
https://yaktack.com
======
innerspirit
Cool tool, btw your post seems to have been killed instantly by HN's server, I
vouched it but it might have been too late

------
yaktack
Hmm. Bummer. Maybe because my account has no cred?

